# Visit to Vet



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Took Cassie to the vet today. According to the vet, she is allergic to dust. When I leave the house for few hours I left them in my temperature control garage with an access door to an area of the backyard.
I been changing the food around trying to figure up how to make her feel better, but I was keeping her in the house all the time because do to the bad weather I did not go nowhere for the past few days. 
Last Wednesday, I had to go to my daughter's and when I got home and took her out from the garage, my poor girl was itching like crazy, she has running nose and her ears were red like fire. 
So, today I took her to the vet and she has ear infection again and back in Benadryl. 
The vet told me that avoid to give her any food that contain chicken, wheat, corn or beef. She said those are the foods that dogs are allergic to. 
My poor girl also has some mild arthrirs.. and of course need to loose weight.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Poor thing!! Sounds like me...I am very allergic to dust as well! But no food, thank goodness.

Does she eat a raw diet? I don't remember because I haven't been around all that much lately. If not I would definitely consider it!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I would avoid any food containing grains.

To say that dogs are allergic to chicken and beef is crazy though. She has a better chance of being allergic to the other 40+ ingredients in the kibble you're feeding.

Have you considered a more natural diet for your dogs?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Millie is not "allergic" to chicken, per say, as she did not ever have itchiness. BUT cooked chicken (whether boiled or in kibble) gave her diarrhea. Raw chicken? No problemo


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. I noticed your other post regarding the way you clean your pet bed. If you are using a chemical in your steam cleaner and using Febreeze...that could possibly trigger your dog's problems--or even the detergent you use to wash the cover. There's a lot online you can find re: the Febreeze. I just read a post from a nurse who talked about all the allergies/asthma/skin problems, etc. this product and other products like air fresheners and fabric sheets cause. She said "No Febreeze - your pets will even thank you for this."

So, maybe it's the food or the dust, but I just thought I'd bring this up since there's always the possibility. I try to avoid harsh chemicals--I do a lot of cleaning with diluted vinegar. I hope your dog feels better soon!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> I would avoid any food containing grains.
> 
> To say that dogs are allergic to chicken and beef is crazy though. She has a better chance of being allergic to the other 40+ ingredients in the kibble you're feeding.
> 
> Have you considered a more natural diet for your dogs?


I feeding her now Natural Balance with Duck and Potato, no grains. I am seriously considering go raw. I need to get a freezer yet and start my search for a meat distributor that sell it to me.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

KC23 said:


> Hi. I noticed your other post regarding the way you clean your pet bed. If you are using a chemical in your steam cleaner and using Febreeze...that could possibly trigger your dog's problems--or even the detergent you use to wash the cover. There's a lot online you can find re: the Febreeze. I just read a post from a nurse who talked about all the allergies/asthma/skin problems, etc. this product and other products like air fresheners and fabric sheets cause. She said "No Febreeze - your pets will even thank you for this."
> 
> So, maybe it's the food or the dust, but I just thought I'd bring this up since there's always the possibility. I try to avoid harsh chemicals--I do a lot of cleaning with diluted vinegar. I hope your dog feels better soon!


Thank You! I am normally never use febreze in their bed. It was just a suggestion so she can eliminate the urine odor. But yes I wash their bed every week with Tide and use Downy. Before I put the cover back I vacuum the bed. What you recommended to wash the bed? Maybe baby detergent?


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi again Boxer's&Pom'sMom,

That would probably be good, or maybe it would be better to just get a fragrance-free/dye-free detergent and skip the Downy. You can even use a little vinegar in the rinse cycle--they say it helps remove residue and act as a softener, if you feel you still need a softener. 

I really love using safe and natural products. Next time you use your carpet cleaner, consider using 1/2-1 cup of white vinegar instead of the chemicals. The smell will go away after it dries. It's a much cheaper and healthier alternative, and it cleans quite well. 

My sis-in-law has had a cat with allergies for years. It's face/mouth swells up, and then she has to take it to the vet. From what she's told me, I really think it has a lot to do with chemicals she uses to clean her floors and house with. 

If you want to stick with kibble for now, you should probably consider going grain-free. Good luck!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

KC23 said:


> Hi again Boxer's&Pom'sMom,
> 
> That would probably be good, or maybe it would be better to just get a fragrance-free/dye-free detergent and skip the Downy. You can even use a little vinegar in the rinse cycle--they say it helps remove residue and act as a softener, if you feel you still need a softener.
> 
> ...


Dear KC23,
Thanks you. I will do that for now on. I don't have carpet in the areas that they are in the house, so I don't use any chemicals in there. 
The food that I feeding them is Natural Balance Duck and Potato Limited . It said is grain free. 

"Grain-Free Allergy Line of dog food, Natural Balance® L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets® Potato & Duck Dry Formula, is based on our unique premium protein and carbohydrate blend, along with effective natural ingredients to help rebuild your dog's immune system.

Complemented by Duck and Potato Canned Food and Potato & Duck Treats (in 2 sizes, for large and small breeds), and Duck & Potato Treat Rolls for a complete line of allergen-free food. Complete and Balanced for All Life Stages, from Puppies through Adulthood"


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi again. Ok--now I see the post where you mentioned already being on grain-free. Hmmm. Hopefully your dog gets better soon from the meds for ear infection. I know it gets frustrating. My male dogs have different allergies and both need to drop a few pounds. If things don't improve for you, I'd consider what Jon had to say about a more natural diet--whether it's raw or homecooked. I am going to do the same for my dogs.

Again, I sure hope he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Natural Balance is good food but it might not be the
food for your dog. the detergents we use are color free,
no fragrance, no dyes. what kind of dog treats are you feeding?
when my dog was younger he couldn't eat turkey. if you're
feeding chicken your dog might have a problem with whatever
the chicken is injected with. did you check for fleas?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd recommend going raw 100% because its the best thing for an allergy ridden dog. The diet itself is the most limited ingredient diet out there. You know exactly what is going into your dogs system which is very important to pin pointing what her allergy really is to. 

I suggest you read through these:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2265-success-stories.html

Good luck!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> Natural Balance is good food but it might not be the
> food for your dog. the detergents we use are color free,
> no fragrance, no dyes. what kind of dog treats are you feeding?
> when my dog was younger he couldn't eat turkey. if you're
> ...


I bought NB Duck and Potatoes Limited Ingredients formula and also the treat are from the same formula and another one with Cranberries from the same company.
No many treats because I have them in a diet.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

danemama08 said:


> I'd recommend going raw 100% because its the best thing for an allergy ridden dog. The diet itself is the most limited ingredient diet out there. You know exactly what is going into your dogs system which is very important to pin pointing what her allergy really is to.
> 
> I suggest you read through these:
> 
> ...


That is my project. Working on it. As soon I get the freezer will start looking for meat suppliers. Can you please tell me how I should ask for it?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am in Central Pennsylvania 17963, but I go four days a week to Easton, PA so I drive from Easton to Pine Grove so I can stop anywhere around that area. I am also go South to Harrisburg at least one a week.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a list I searched for;

wholesale meat distributors pa - Google Search

NaturalFeeding-MD_DC_VA_PA : Raw Co-op, Support, & More!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I joint the Yahoo group. I need to read more about RAW so I can find the right meat for them. Thank You!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I joint the Yahoo group. I need to read more about RAW so I can find the right meat for them. Thank You!


I'd go back and read the raw threads here before diving too much into the Yahoo group. They're an... interesting bunch...

You've got some of the best resources right here on DFC as well as Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats (mine and Danemama's site) as well as RFD's website. :wink:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Boxer and Pom's Mom,

You are trucking right along the area where we live. We are north of the I-78 corridor along the base of the Blue Mountain Ridge. We are not raw feeders unfortunately, feeding home cooked and premium kibble, but if we can help you with location of any of the suppliers on that web site don't hestitate to send a message. 

Feels strange to know someone on DFC knows where the heck Pine Grove is. We used to run the team along the abandoned railroad bed in St. Anthony's Wilderness to the Pine Grove Resevoir. Love the wilderness area around Gold Mine Road, beautiful country.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

stajbs said:


> Boxer and Pom's Mom,
> 
> You are trucking right along the area where we live. We are north of the I-78 corridor along the base of the Blue Mountain Ridge. We are not raw feeders unfortunately, feeding home cooked and premium kibble, but if we can help you with location of any of the suppliers on that web site don't hestitate to send a message.
> 
> Feels strange to know someone on DFC knows where the heck Pine Grove is. We used to run the team along the abandoned railroad bed in St. Anthony's Wilderness to the Pine Grove Resevoir. Love the wilderness area around Gold Mine Road, beautiful country.


You are right LOL it is hard to explain to peoples where we live. I am still learning the area because we moved here 4 years ago from New Jersey. A big change! 
Thank You for your offer. I just found this place in the Yahoo Group, but if you know any meat supplier I will be happy to call them. I was thinking to go to a big meat market in exit 40 of 78. I forgot the name now. Greitich something like that. 
C & C Meat Sales Inc.
Still looking for the freezer. it is so funny I am looking in Craiglist an no one get back to me.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Boxers and Poms Mom, I believe you may mean Dietrich's Meats. Not sure about the exit number since they redesigned the interstate. One exit east of there is also Peters Brothers Meats. With all the meat for home cooking I had spoken to Dietrichs and they were able to offer me a better deal on a bulk meat order that Peters Brothers. However had I been able to get more meat I suspect Peters bros. would have come close in price. I shop more at Peters Bros. because I know them personally but also because it is easier for me to swing by there on my way home from work. I have also used Dietrich's when I have the time to get there. The other you mention I would need to know the address. However I just recently looked at the yellow pages in our area and there are quite a few wholesale meat supply places so they may be the best price wise. 

Hopefully folks will get back to you about the freezers for sale. If not you could check out prices at the new Lowes near Hamburg and the Cabelas store. 

Keep us posted


----------

